# PID For Smokin-It 1



## louballs (May 19, 2020)

Hey guys,

Been trying to find some solid info using the search function but coming up short. Looking for a PID for my Smokin-It 1. Auber seems to be the way to go, but there's several on their site. I don't need anything fancy, just one that controls the temp, single probe. When looking at the site, they all mention SI 2 or higher. None of them mention model 1. I assume if it can handle SI2 that it should handle model 1. I'm looking specifically at this one: https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72

Also, reading the instructions makes my head hurt. Anyone have any simplified instructions? Thanks!


----------



## old sarge (May 19, 2020)

That controller will work, and as for the instruction, they are confusing.


----------



## Norwester55 (May 19, 2020)

I have the dual probe Auber for my #1, works great. The instructions were written by (or for) drunk monkeys. The Smokin-It instructions here are for a different PID but the general programming steps should be the same.
https://www.smokin-it.com/v/vspfiles/files/DigitalManualold.pdf

You'll want to autotune it before using it.


			https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/auber-autotune-instructions-pdf.436413/


----------



## ronf (May 19, 2020)

I have an electric WSM which I got the idea from dward51 (Thanks Dave).  And this is the controller that I use:
https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=110
It is easy to  set up. It has six different settings where you can ramp up the time and temperature.


----------



## old sarge (May 19, 2020)

Norwester55 said:


> I have the dual probe Auber for my #1, works great. The instructions were written by (or for) drunk monkeys. The Smokin-It instructions here are for a different PID but the general programming steps should be the same.
> https://www.smokin-it.com/v/vspfiles/files/DigitalManualold.pdf
> 
> You'll want to autotune it before using it.
> ...



The instructions were written by folks whose native language in not English.  The company is in the USA.  Rather than auto tune, I suggest writing or calling Steve and get the PID parameters.  Doing an auto tune wrongly can give a bad set up.  It needs to be done with a dummy load simulating meat; a pan of damp sand weighing 3 to 5 lbs or a couple of standard bricks will work.  This way the medium absorbs the heat much like a load of meat.


----------



## jted (May 19, 2020)

Hi,
As sarge said that model will work. I used a previous model for several years(5). It  will handle up to about 10 amps and your S1 is only about 3.3  You are golden .  Just auto tune and after that it is only as difficult to use as you want it to be.


----------



## Norwester55 (May 19, 2020)

old sarge said:


> The instructions were written by folks whose native language in not English.  The company is in the USA.  Rather than auto tune, I suggest writing or calling Steve and get the PID parameters.  Doing an auto tune wrongly can give a bad set up.  It needs to be done with a dummy load simulating meat; a pan of damp sand weighing 3 to 5 lbs or a couple of standard bricks will work.  This way the medium absorbs the heat much like a load of meat.


The autotune link I posted is from Smokin-It. It has the parameters and full instructions.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 19, 2020)

Are you planning on bypassing the SI thermostat?


----------



## T1M (May 20, 2020)

Lou, I went with the smd 200a, programable dual probe, I have been running it for a week and the results have been great, Temp will hold steady. I basically McGuivered it together with parts around the house,, i did buy the needed parts with it though, ie ,,ssr, switch fuse ,, turned my smoker ( mes30) into a dumb box or I can keep it stock at the flick of a switch with the help of the instructions on this forum. Programing instruction for the 200 are pretty straight forward with the help from Kane at Auber. Just email with questions and he will answer asap. Here is a few pic of my set up.

Hth . Have fun!!


----------



## louballs (May 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I wasn't planning on bypassing the SI thermostat. I want the most basic setup possible. I just want to be able to have more accurate temps. My SI has been holding at around 255 lately set on 225. I don't need dual probe or programs. I just want to be able to set it to a temp and change it as needed. I don't mind having to push a button if I have to. I have a Maverick so I don't need the meat probe.


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2020)

louballs said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses. I wasn't planning on bypassing the SI thermostat. I want the most basic setup possible. I just want to be able to have more accurate temps. My SI has been holding at around 255 lately set on 225. I don't need dual probe or programs. I just want to be able to set it to a temp and change it as needed. I don't mind having to push a button if I have to. I have a Maverick so I don't need the meat probe.



To use an auber PID you will have to do some rewiring.
The easiest thing is to rewire to bypass the Smokin-It's controller since it isn't cutting the mustard anyhow.  If you have more advanced understanding you can wire in a switch and rewire to use either controller but never both at once.

Rewiring to bypass is simple in concept.  

You take the wiring that runs from the heating element that plugs into the Smokin-It's controller board and unhook it
You take the Hot (black) and Neutral (white) wiring that runs from the Smokin-It's plug to the Smokin-It's controller board and unhook that wiring
Next you splice the Hot (black) wiring from the plug to either unhooked wire that runs to the heating element
Next you splice the Neutral (white) wiring from the plug to OTHER unhooked wire that runs to the heating element
 Now the plug to the Smokin-IT will feed electricity to the heating element bypassing any Smokin-It controls
The Smokin-It plug will plug into the Auber PID
You throw the temp probe from the Auber PID into the smoker to measure temp and plug the Auber PID into the power outlet
The Auber PID now cuts power on/off to the smoker plug to hit and hold your set temperature that you punched into the Auber PID 
Simple in concept, but may take a little elbow grease to make happen in finding the wiring.  This is something a $8 Multimeter set on the continuity setting can handle.  
If this all sounds like martian let us know as we have helped many a person get their smokers rewired to work with an Auber PID and most of the people have had little to no wiring and electrical experience :)


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 24, 2020)

With the Auber 1200GPH controller, you can plug your smoker into the back of that controller and use your smoker without any rewiring or modifications. Note that your smoker will only get as hot as the stock thermostat will allow since you aren't bypassing the thermostat. So if your smoker got hot enough before, it will do just fine with this Auber. The Auber will give you tight temperature control. It is a dual probe, but that is good. One probe is dedicated to box temperature and the other can be used for meat temp.
Your #1 has a fairly low electrical draw (400 watt) and this controller should handle that as it is rated to handle 8 amps ( about 900 watts).


----------



## tallbm (May 25, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> With the Auber 1200GPH controller, you can plug your smoker into the back of that controller and use your smoker without any rewiring or modifications. Note that your smoker will only get as hot as the stock thermostat will allow since you aren't bypassing the thermostat. So if your smoker got hot enough before, it will do just fine with this Auber. The Auber will give you tight temperature control. It is a dual probe, but that is good. One probe is dedicated to box temperature and the other can be used for meat temp.
> Your #1 has a fairly low electrical draw (400 watt) and this controller should handle that as it is rated to handle 8 amps ( about 900 watts).



Not to be argumentative but if you have the Smokin-IT controller going and the Auber PID controller working you may end up with conditions where the Smokin-IT is reading lower or differently thereby competing and hindering the Auber PID controller.

As you are suggesting he can set the Smokin-IT at max temp and then as long as he sets the Auber PID at a lower temp AND the Smokin-IT never reads lower than the Auber PID reading then he won't have any issues.  This little caveat is what is need to be known if a rewire is not going to be done.

Again, not being argumentative but just putting more info out there.  If i misstated any of it please provide corrections as we want the most accurate and best information out there for these situations :)


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 25, 2020)

Yes, if he sets the SI to max, about 250 and then set the Auber to 225, the SI thermostat will never see 250 so will always be calling for heat- or stay on.
If he wants to go to 250 then a rewire/bypass would be in order.


----------



## tallbm (May 25, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> Yes, if he sets the SI to max, about 250 and then set the Auber to 225, the SI thermostat will never see 250 so will always be calling for heat- or stay on.
> If he wants to go to 250 then a rewire/bypass would be in order.



Yep that jives.
Don't tell anyone but when I rewired my MES I put in a 350F safety rollout switch so I could do skin on poultry smokes at 325F since they go so fast hehehe.  The PID controllers don't care and the MES can handle 325F for 2-4 hour smoker.  I love having max versatility with my PID and rewire job :D


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 25, 2020)

I think the SI could handle 350 also.  I had a smoker that had a bad thermostat and it got to 375 and cooked a pork but in 3 hours.  No problem after I replaced the thermostat. The insulation is high density glass so should be good to at least 500 deg.


----------



## Norwester55 (May 25, 2020)

Its very easy to bypass the Smokin-It controller and install a rocker switch. I've got instructions, diagrams and 27 8x10 color glossy photographs with arrows and.. (oops sorry, its Memorial Day not Thanksgiving) explaining how to do it. It took me longer to remove and replace all those little screws to get to it then it did to do the actual rewiring. The SS drills easily with Cobalt or titanium bits to install the switch and/or the permanent wall mount probe. 

When I upgrade to the #3 I'll go this route rather than getting a 3D just so I'll have the analog controller to fall back on in case I have a problem with the PID.


----------



## louballs (May 26, 2020)

Thanks guys! Once I decide which route i'm going to go I'll circle back with a couple of you for assistance. I've done basic electrical work and soldering etc. so I'm comfortable enough with that, so maybe i'll go that route so I can do hotter smokes if I want to. I ordered a Kamado Joe this week so I'll be messing around with that soon as well!


----------

